# 2010 EPS Molteni



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.cbike.com/colnago_eps.aspx


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*yup*

That's the only one in existence (so far). It is used, however. And lacking any more steerer tube, might be a difficult fit for most. I must confess, knowing whos bike it is, makes me a bit sad. :frown5:


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

The_Kraken said:


> That's the only one in existence (so far). It is used, however. And lacking any more steerer tube, might be a difficult fit for most. I must confess, knowing whos bike it is, makes me a bit sad. :frown5:


Would've been one of two...but c'est la vie.

And it does have a 5mm spacer above the stem, which is "long" for him, and that is a -17* stem, so if you're lanky and flexible, you might be able to make it fit.
Too bad he doesn't want to hold onto it, though I can understand why...


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd it's gone.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pumpkinhead lives*

That sure would be a lucky SOB that ended up with that thing. Lets pray it ended up in the right hands and will be built up appropriately.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Whose bike was that? Did somebody go broke or did he pass away? I honestly can't think of American superstar bike riders who would ride a Colnago (they all seem to prefer Taiwanese bikes with Japanese components). Or I'll be damned if it belongs to some superstar athlete in some other sport, like the one who swims faster than my wife drives, or the one relocating to Sweden. That's one tall guy who rode that bike.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

iyeoh said:


> Whose bike was that? Did somebody go broke or did he pass away? I honestly can't think of American superstar bike riders who would ride a Colnago (they all seem to prefer Taiwanese bikes with Japanese components). Or I'll be damned if it belongs to some superstar athlete in some other sport, like the one who swims faster than my wife drives, or the one relocating to Sweden. That's one tall guy who rode that bike.


He's not *that* tall, but long legs and a penchant for super-deep handlebar drops led to that spec. It's a 59cm if I remember correctly, a size bigger than I ride in Colnagos.
I'm sure he has his reasons for selling, but it's still a shame.

Shimano is "for fishing" as he'd say, Campy only...


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

That's gorgeous.. Who offered the EPS in Molteni? or is this a Maestro Special?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I dón't mean to put a dampener on things but I just don't like it...

Sorry ;(

Now a Molteni C-50 with classic handbuilt rims might be a different matter...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, what happened here? A man doesnt check the board for 11hrs and a one of a kind EPS is offered and sold somehow? 

Looks just like my kind of drop and size too. What's the story behind this one?


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Wow, what happened here? A man doesnt check the board for 11hrs and a one of a kind EPS is offered and sold somehow?
> 
> Looks just like my kind of drop and size too. What's the story behind this one?


This is why you need to be on this site about 14 times a day!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Why can't you just say who owns it? Why is it such a secret? Or is it Eddy Merckx?


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

I dunno...that's kind of a privacy thing. His first name is Ed, though.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah, interesting, now its all put together, I'm really not sure if it works??


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking at it again, its the blue decals that don't work, beter if black or with the black carbon coming through on the Colnago name would be the dogs bollocks!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah know what you're saying. You can't change the blue cos that's the Molteni colours, but I think that blue forks/stays instead of the black would work. 2 colours instead of 3.

Get rid of the red details cos they don't work. Red and orange don't mix.


----------

